# question on my firstorx hunt



## jlturner44 (Aug 10, 2010)

I am going on my first and probably last orx hunt this weekend. I shoot a 100 grain muzzy. Is this enough? I know they can top at around 400 pounds.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I would think so....I saw a guy on TV take a dinasour with a rage...WW


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Their skin is about an inch thick, so you better be close. their vitals are between their front legs so be careful where you place the shot. Quartering shot I would think is best, but I'm not a bow hunter so I don't know for sure.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

post pictures and good luck...


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

I shot mine with a 100 grain Muzzy on a 400 grain arrow and got a complete pass-through. Just aim more foreward than you would aim at a whitetail. The vitals in African animals are more foreward than in American animals. Aim straight up the front leg and you will be fine.


----------



## fishtails75 (Jul 27, 2008)

ive shot over 60 big game animals with muzzy,they should say bad through the bone!Badass broadhead,would feel comfortable shooting anything with a muzzy.Pics


----------



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

Muzzy's work great quartering away if no bone is hit or on small bones but the bigger the animal the bigger the bones. And I prefer a broadhead that can penetrate through bone and still through the whole animal every time in case the animal moves during the flight of the arrow. These below will out penetrate any other design especially if bone is hit... Heavy up front is excellent medicine for repeatable penetration through any animal. The animal dies faster if it's a though-shot and these heads are like shooting spears. I've found the difference in drop with a heavy head to be well within my acceptable hunting range. In fact, these drop less than my 100 grain points past 40 yards out of my 70 lb. compound. It's a few inches lower point of impact at 25 -30 yards, but has a flatter trajectory.

http://www.abowyer.com/abowyer_screw_on_broadheads.html


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

RedFly said:


> Muzzy's work great quartering away if no bone is hit or on small bones but the bigger the animal the bigger the bones. And I prefer a broadhead that can penetrate through bone and still through the whole animal every time in case the animal moves during the flight of the arrow. These below will out penetrate any other design especially if bone is hit... Heavy up front is excellent medicine for repeatable penetration through any animal. The animal dies faster if it's a though-shot and these heads are like shooting spears. I've found the difference in drop with a heavy head to be well within my acceptable hunting range. In fact, these drop less than my 100 grain points past 40 yards out of my 70 lb. compound. It's a few inches lower point of impact at 25 -30 yards, but has a flatter trajectory.
> 
> http://www.abowyer.com/abowyer_screw_on_broadheads.html[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

Good point Jammer. Cut on contact does help penetration, especially through skin. What's even harder to penetrate than skin? Bone. The thing that makes the Abowyer's my favorite is they're the only available broadhead to use Dr. Ashby's improved cut on contact tip, the "Tanto Tip," similiar to his improved Grizzly design. Too bad Grizzly Broadheads is out of business. The Tanto Tip is basically a sharpened down point that is a stronger design because it eliminates the chance of the tip bending on heavy bone impacts. The other important thing to consider is the insert in your arrow. The cheap aluminum inserts that come in most arrows put a great deal of prying force near the front tip of the shaft, often causing the arrow heads to break off on the first bone hit causing weak penetration and often just injuring the animal. Consider using longer, stronger inserts like the brass inserts sold at threeriversarchery.com and braveheartarchery.com. Don't be afriad to add weight to the front of an arrow when hunting game larger than deer. Comes in handy if you ever shoot through a front leg or spine of a deer too though. The best 3-D arrows are often the worst arrows for hunting because their lack of mass means they very rarely go all the way through an animal, which is what you need to try to do to consistently make clean kills. The wider the cutting blades and the more blades you have the harder it is to make a through-shot with your given bow/arrow combination.


----------

